# Batch: Aus einem String teile heraus löschen



## borsti87 (25. Mai 2008)

Hi,

Ich habe mir einenen PDF Drucker (FreePDFXP) eingerichtet und in einer Batchdatei werden aus dem Titel (späterer Dateinamen) schon alle möglichen zeichen ersetz.

z.B.

```
set TITLE=%TITLE:\=_%
```
um \ durch _ zu ersetzen

jetzt möchte ich aber auch folgendes aus dem Titel (späterer Dateinamen) entfernen:

"Microsoft Word - " 
".doc"

etc.

Wie mache ich das?

Gruß
Borsti87


----------

